# هل يجوز للأنسان أن يبدي رأيه الشخصي في أمر الهي؟؟



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الأنسه فادية بناءا على طلبك أنا قولت أفتح الموضوع ده ونتناقش فيه كلنا
هل يجوز يأنسة فاديه أو أي حد من الأعضاء انا يقول رأيه في أمر الهي ويصفه بالتخلف؟

يعني مثلا في الانجيل يقال أنه لا يجوز الطلاق الا بعلة الزنا

هل يجوز لأي عضو مسيحي هنا يقول رأيه في هذا الكلام ويقول أن هذا تخلف؟؟

أنا منتظر الرد خصوصا من الآنسة فادية


----------



## قلم حر (16 ديسمبر 2006)

يا لورد :
الحاجه اللي بينك و بين الاٍله الحقيقي هو اللي بيحاسبك عليها !


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب كويس ياسمردلي
أنا منتظر بردو اجابة الانسه فاديه


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس 
الاله الواحد امين 

اولا يا لورد احنا معندناس في المسيحييه حاجه تشير للتخلف 
ثانيا الانجيل الي هو كلام المسيح وشريعتنا بيحرم الطلاق الا لحاله الزنا دا مضبوط  
الزواج من الحاجات المقدسه الموجوده في المسيحييه 
والكنيسه بتسميه رباط مقدس بين اثنين ومش ممكن يتحل الا بالموت 
لكن  وخد بالك من لكن دي 
المسيح قبل ما يموت اعطى سلطه لخلفائه وقالهم ما تحلوه في الارض يكون محلولا في السماء وما تمسكونه في الارض يكون ممسوكا في السماء 
المسيح في حياتو مظلمش اي انسان ومأمرش بالظلم لاي انسان مهما كان 
في حالات من الزواج غير الزنا مسموح فيها الطلاق لكن كمان مش بسهوله 
يعني مثلا لما واحد من الزوجين بيكون غير مؤهل للزواج من اي ناحيه من نواحي الجسميه او النفسيه 
في الحاله دي  بتبقا مشكله كبيرة بالنسبه للطرف الاخر وبيبقى فيها ظلم ليه 
وعشان المسيح مبيحبش الظلم ولا امر بيه ادى سلطان لخلفائه الي هم البابا والكرادله والبطاركه وكل الناس الي بتمسك زمام امور الكنيسه ( جماعه المؤمنين المسيحيين كلهم ) انهم يحلو المشاكل الي زي دي 
والطلاق في الحاله الي بتمنع الحياة الطبيعيه بين الزوجين مش بيتم بين يوم وليله ولا بفتوى من البابا او اي شخص من المسؤولين في الكنيسه 
في قواعد وفي اسس بتمشي عليها الكنيسه مش بتمشي بفتوى من دا والا رأي من دا 
دي حاجه 
الحاجه التانيه 
مفيش اثنين بيختلفو على حاجه في الانجيل 
مش زي عندكم زي ما اتكلمنا في موضوع الحجاب 
قولتو في ناس فسروه بتغطيه الجسم كلو وحتى العينين يعني مش بيبان حاجه خالص من المسكينه المدفونه تحت القماشه الاسود 
وفي ناس بيقولو ان الحجاب بيقتصر على تغطيه الشعر بس 
وهو دا الي شيفينو احنا فعلا لان مفيش زي مثبت للحجاب كلها اجتهادات شخصيه 
وانا مش عايزة اناقشك هنا في الحجاب بس بديك مثل على كلامك 
لكن في الطلاق المسيحيي الي حضرتك جاي تتناقش فيه 
الاسس والقواعد معروفه والكل بيمشي عليها مفيش طلاق الا لحاله الزنا او لحاله مرضيه بيعاني منها اد الزوجين  تمنع الحياة الزوجيه انها تمشي بالصورة الطبيعيه 
وزي مقولتلك دي حاجات ثابته واسس معروفه لكل المسيحيين مش بس للناس الي دارسه الدين ومتعمقه 
يعني الكلام الي انا بقولو دا  كل المسييحين عارفينو ولو  انتاقشو بنفس موضوعك هيقولوك الكلام دا لان دينا واضح وصريح ومفهوم بالنسبه للكل مفيش حاجه مخفيه عن حد 
ولا ممنوع علينا ان احنا نتكلم في حاجه تخص الدين مدام احنا عرفين دينا كويس جدا 
الدور والباقي عليكم انتو يا مسلمين 
مش عارفين حاجه عن دينكم وبتستنو حد يفتي لكم في اصغر الحاجات في حياتكم لان دينكم مش واضحك وقرأنكم صعب عليكم تفهموه 
عرفت بقا يا شاطر معنى كلامي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلمه اخيرة هقولهالك 
دينا بيمشي بقواعد واساسيات معروفه للمسيحيين كلهم  ودي مش ببتغير في يوم وليله ولا بتتغير بحسب تفكير حد او رأيو الشخصي 
اي امر في الكنيسه بيخص المؤمنين كلهم بيتناقش فيه مجالس الكنيسه العليا  وبيعلن للمؤمنين كلهم 
عشان الكل لازم يعرف  كل حاجه في الكنيسه لاننا كلنا اعضاء في جسد واحد وهي الكنيسه 
يعني كلنا عارفين ان الطلاق محرم الا لعله الزنا او المرض الي بيمنع الحياة الزوجيه انها تستمر بشكلها الطبيعي 
ياريتك تفهم  ولو اني اشك بالحاجه دي *


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه كتبتي صفحه بحالها ومفيش رد على سؤال
أنا سألت سؤال واضح وصريح
هل يجوز لشخص مسيحي يصف حكم الطلاق ده بالتخلف
عايز اجابه واضحه وصريحه
اه ولا لا

لازمته ايه اللف والدوران ده

وبعدين مش تدخلي في الاسلاميات ولا تديني مثل
ياريت تبقى المعامله بالمثل
انا امبارح لما جيت اديكي مثل في المسيحيات قعدتي تقولي ماتدخلش في المسيحيات

يبقى سيادتك لازم تلتزمي انتي كمان

مستني الرد منك يافاديه


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه كتبتي صفحه بحالها ومفيش رد على سؤال
> أنا سألت سؤال واضح وصريح
> هل يجوز لشخص مسيحي يصف حكم الطلاق ده بالتخلف
> عايز اجابه واضحه وصريحه
> ...


انا جاوبتك يا شاطر ان في المسيحيه مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف 
ودي كانت اول حاجه جاوبتك عليها الظاهر انك مش بتشوف كويس 
روح اعملك نظارة تكون كويسه عشان تشوف 
وانا لازم اخرج دلوقتي عشان مرتبطه بمواعيد 
متخافش مش هروح الكنيسه اسئل وافهم :t33: :t33: 
لاني عارفه كل حاجه ومش محتاجه اسئل عن حاجه يا شاطر :smil12: 
هرد عيك لما ارجع ان شا الله 
عمررررررررررررري يا لورد باشا 
عمررررررررررري محهرب لا منك ولا من اي واحد مسلم جاهل سباك :t33:


----------



## OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ياريت اجابه صريحه يا انسه فاديه 
و بلاش شغل اللف و الدوارن دا


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا جاوبتك يا شاطر ان في المسيحيه مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف
> ودي كانت اول حاجه جاوبتك عليها الظاهر انك مش بتشوف كويس
> روح اعملك نظارة تكون كويسه عشان تشوف
> وانا لازم اخرج دلوقتي عشان مرتبطه بمواعيد
> ...




ليه بتتهربي يافاديه
يعني ايه مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف هو انتي الي هاتتحكمي في الناس ولا ايه
دلوقتي واحد مسيحي ومش عاجبه حكم الطلاق عندكم في المسيحيه
هل يجوز له انه يصف ان هذا الحكم بالتخلف؟؟
حلال يعني ولا حرام
عايز اجابه واضحه وصريحه اه ولا لا
شوفتي انا امبارح جاوبتك على طول منغير لف ودوران

مستني الرد


----------



## lord12 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

OsAmA_bIn_HaMeD قال:


> ياريت اجابه صريحه يا انسه فاديه
> و بلاش شغل اللف و الدوارن دا



ولله يأسامة من امبارح عمال اتحايل عليها انها تجاوب وهي عماله تتهرب


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> انا جاوبتك يا شاطر ان في المسيحيه مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف
> ودي كانت اول حاجه جاوبتك عليها الظاهر انك مش بتشوف كويس
> روح اعملك نظارة تكون كويسه عشان تشوف
> وانا لازم اخرج دلوقتي عشان مرتبطه بمواعيد
> ...





طيب شكرا لحضرتك على اسلوبك الراقى جدا فى الحوار 
يا ريت توضحى للسباكين طالما ان معلوماتك جامدة اوى فى دينك ... دة سؤال صغنون كدة على ضوء موضوعك الاسلام و المراة 
إذا كنتم تقولون : (( لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ )) (غلا 3 : 28) وتنتقدون وضع المرأة في الأديان الأخرى ، فلماذا تمنع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المرأة الحائض من التناول ومن دخول الهيكل ؟ ولماذا إذا ولدت ذكراً تكون نجسه سبعة أيام بينما إذا ولدت أنثى تكون نجسة أسبوعين وتنتظر 40 يوما بعد ولادتها للذكر حتى تطهر بينما تنتظر 80 يوما للأنثى ؟ ( لاويين  12 : 1 ) 

و طالما ان حضرتك عارفة كل حاجة يا ريت برضة تدينى رد على السؤال دة 
تؤمنون بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . . وقد ذكر كتابكم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : 

( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء وأيضاً : " إلى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك ". [ تكوين 3 : 16 ] 

( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية. [ تكوين 3 : 15 ]

( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 : 17 - 19 ] 

( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 : 14 ]

والسؤال هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . .؟  لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ 

ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع  - لدرجة ان البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً  ؟؟! 

أين هوعدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا ان الله أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها " (تك 3: 19،17) فإذا كانت قصة الخلاص المسيحية هي حقيقة فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم إنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! هل من عدل الله بعد ان خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا ان يبقي هذه العقوبات ؟


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ليه بتتهربي يافاديه
> *اهرب من الاجابه عليك انت يعني ؟؟؟؟ لو كنت من الي بيهربو كان هربت من زمان يا راجل وابسط طريقه للهروب كانت اني اتجاهل موضوعك ومردش عليك لكن لو حضرتك مش فاهم كلامي دا مش ذنبي انا والخلل مش من عندي انا دور بقا الخلل فين وهتعرف *
> يعني ايه مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف هو انتي الي هاتتحكمي في الناس ولا ايه
> *انا مصرة على ان المسيحيه مفيهاش تخلف  ايه رأيك بقا ؟؟؟*
> ...


*
طيب يا شاطر 
انت فتحت الموضوع دا بنائا على موضوعي الي انا فتحته قبل كدا 
انا جبت لك ناس مسلمين بيقولو ان في حاجه في الاسلام هي تخلف 
هات لي انت واحد مسيحي يقول ان الطلاق تخلف وسعتها هجاوبك على سؤالك 
اما حضرتك تيجي تفترض لي حاجه محصلتش اجاوبك على اي اساس والا على اي مفهوم؟؟:dntknw:  
انا مش بتهرب من حاجه وقلتك اني مش هتهرب لا منك ولا من غيرك 
هات لي حاجه واضحه وصريحه وحصلت فعلا وسعتها هاجاوبك  *


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب شكرا لحضرتك على اسلوبك الراقى جدا فى الحوار
> يا ريت توضحى للسباكين طالما ان معلوماتك جامدة اوى فى دينك ... دة سؤال صغنون كدة على ضوء موضوعك الاسلام و المراة
> إذا كنتم تقولون : (( لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعاً وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ )) (غلا 3 : 28) وتنتقدون وضع المرأة في الأديان الأخرى ، فلماذا تمنع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المرأة الحائض من التناول ومن دخول الهيكل ؟ ولماذا إذا ولدت ذكراً تكون نجسه سبعة أيام بينما إذا ولدت أنثى تكون نجسة أسبوعين وتنتظر 40 يوما بعد ولادتها للذكر حتى تطهر بينما تنتظر 80 يوما للأنثى ؟ ( لاويين  12 : 1 )
> 
> ...



ايه علاقه الكلام دا في الموضوع الي فتحو اخوك لورد يا حضرت الاستاذ
يا ريتك تتناقش في موضوع اخوك لورد ومتخرجش عن الموضوع ولو عندك حاجه عن المسيحيه عايز تتناقش فيها عندك اقسام مختصه بالمواضيع المسيحيه اسئل هناك زي متحب وهتشوف الجواب الي يخليك تسكت 
لمن عنده عقل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ايه علاقه الكلام دا في الموضوع الي فتحو اخوك لورد يا حضرت الاستاذ
> يا ريتك تتناقش في موضوع اخوك لورد ومتخرجش عن الموضوع ولو عندك حاجه عن المسيحيه عايز تتناقش فيها عندك اقسام مختصه بالمواضيع المسيحيه اسئل هناك زي متحب وهتشوف الجواب الي يخليك تسكت
> لمن عنده عقل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




طيب مش انتى بتقولى انك عارفة كل حاجة فى دينك و مش عارف اية ؟؟
و لا انتوا لما مش بتعرفوا تجاوبوا تقولوا مواضيع و منتديات و مش عارف اية

السؤال مرة تانية عشان زمانك نستية 
 إذا ولدت المراة  ذكراً تكون نجسه سبعة أيام بينما إذا ولدت أنثى تكون نجسة أسبوعين وتنتظر 40 يوما بعد ولادتها للذكر حتى تطهر بينما تنتظر 80 يوما للأنثى

و هل اذا لمسها حد تانى النجاسة دى بتتنقل لية و لا هى بس ؟؟

على فكرة ..... الاسلام اهان المراة جدا جدا :smil12:


----------



## قلم حر (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب مش انتى بتقولى انك عارفة كل حاجة فى دينك و مش عارف اية ؟؟
> هناك فرق بين العارف ( و يحاورك بعلوماته و منطقه ) و العرف المختص ) الذي يحاورك بالدليل الذي ممكن أن يجلبه بسهوله !
> و لا انتوا لما مش بتعرفوا تجاوبوا تقولوا مواضيع و منتديات و مش عارف اية
> التنظيم صفه من صفات الرقي !
> ...


أنا متأكد من ذلك .............شكرا للتأكيد !
----------------------------------------------------
لم أدخل موضوعا لك بدون تشتيت للموضوع الأصلي .......بالرغم من معلوماتك الجيده !
لماذا ؟


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> طيب مش انتى بتقولى انك عارفة كل حاجة فى دينك و مش عارف اية ؟؟
> و لا انتوا لما مش بتعرفوا تجاوبوا تقولوا مواضيع و منتديات و مش عارف اية
> *لو حضرتك متعود انك تعيش وتتكلم وتتناقش بصورة  مش مرتبه ومنظمه فانا بحب النظام وبحط احد كل حاجه في مكانها المناسب لان بكدا هتكون كل حاجه واضحه وسهله
> اما ان حضرتك تيجي تخلط كل المواضيع ببعضها فانا مش هديك الفرصه انك تلخبط الدنيا في المنتدى*
> ...


*
يوووووووووووه انت هتقولنا محنا عارفين الحاجه دي من زماااااااااااااااااااااان :t33: :t33: *


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (17 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي قال:


> أنا متأكد من ذلك .............شكرا للتأكيد !
> ----------------------------------------------------
> لم أدخل موضوعا لك بدون تشتيت للموضوع الأصلي .......بالرغم من معلوماتك الجيده !
> لماذا ؟




انت لو تراجع كلامها تلاقيها بتقول انها عارفة كل حاجة فى دينها .... و حط خط تحت كل دى 
و فضلت تتكلم بكلام ... فحبيت بس اكسب معلومة من معلوماتها القيمة

و بالنسبة للنظام اللى بتقولوا علية .... فانا قصدى ان اى واحد بيسال حد فيكم عن حاجة و مش يعرف يجاوبها .... يقول ان المنتدى دة مش للرد على المسيحيات و ان الموضوع دة للاسلاميات ... يعنى مش لخبطة و لاحاجة ... و اذا اى مسلم بيحط موضوع عن مسيحيات و واحد بيسالة عن حاجة فى الاسلام بيجاوبة 

بالنسبة لناقصات عقل اللى انت بتسال عنها مع اننا شرحناها كتير و لكن مش مشكلة

سؤال ... هل مفروض على المراة صلاة الجماعة ؟؟؟
هل مفروض على المراة الجهاد 
هل مفروض على المراة صلاة الجمعة ؟؟؟


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (17 ديسمبر 2006)

و هل نجسة لها اكثر من معنى؟؟
نجسة و بعد كدة تطهر !!!!

و ايضا تحرم من دخول الكنيسة اذا كانت حائض 

هى كلمه نجسة فيها طلاسم ؟؟؟


----------



## فادية (17 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> و هل نجسة لها اكثر من معنى؟؟
> نجسة و بعد كدة تطهر !!!!
> 
> و ايضا تحرم من دخول الكنيسة اذا كانت حائض
> ...



ما شا الله على العبقريه جبتها منين العبقريه دي والمعلومات التايهه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:t33: :t33: :t33: 
اولا عرف لنا كلمه النجسه بمفهومك 
ثانيا مين الغبي الي قالك ان المرأة تحرم من دخول الكنيسه في اي حالة كانت فيها 
والا دي فتوة من فتاوي شيوخك ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> ما شا الله على العبقريه جبتها منين العبقريه دي والمعلومات التايهه دي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :t33: :t33: :t33:
> اولا عرف لنا كلمه النجسه بمفهومك
> ثانيا مين الغبي الي قالك ان المرأة تحرم من دخول الكنيسه في اي حالة كانت فيها
> والا دي فتوة من فتاوي شيوخك ههههههههههههههههههههه




لا و انتى الصادقة جايبها من كتابك المقدس
 !! 
" وإذا كانَ باَمرأةٍ سَيلانُ دَمِ مِنْ جسَدِها كعادةِ النِّساءِ، فسَبعَةُ أيّامِ تكونُ في طَمْثِها، وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَها يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 20وجميعُ ما تَضطَجعُ أو تجلِسُ علَيهِ في طَمْثِها يكونُ نَجسًا، 21وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ فِراشَها يَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 22مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِمَّا تجلِسُ علَيهِ يغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 23وإنْ كانَ على فِراشِها أو على ما هيَ جالِسةٌ علَيهِ شيءٌ، فَمَنْ لمَسَهُ يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 24وإنْ ضاجعَها رَجلٌ فصارَ طَمْثُها علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا سَبعةَ أيّامِ، وكُلُّ فِراشٍ يَستَلقي علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا.
25وإذا سالَ دَمُ امرأةٍ أيّامًا كثيرةً في غيرِ وقتِ طَمْثِها أو بَعدَهُ، فلْتَكُنْ في جميعِ أيّامِ سَيَلانِها نَجسةً كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها. 26فكُلُّ فِراشٍ تَستَلقي علَيهِ وكُلُّ ما تجلِسُ علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا. 27وكلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِنها يكونُ نَجسًا، فيَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 28وإذا طَهُرَت مِنْ سَيَلانِها فلتَنتَظِرْ سَبعَةَ أيّامِ، ثُمَ تَطهُرُ. 29وفي اليومِ الثَّامنِ تأخذُ لها يَمامتَينِ أو فَرخي حمامِ وتجيءُ بهما إلى الكاهنِ، إلى بابِ خيمةِ الاجتِماعِ، 30فيُقَرِّبُ الكاهنُ أحدَهُما للرّبِّ ذبيحةَ خطيئةٍ والآخرَ مُحرَقةً، ويُكفِّرُ عَنها الكاهنُ أمامَ الرّبِّ سَيَلانَ نَجاستِها. " ( لاويين : 15 – 19 / 31 )


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اة نسيت حاجة مهمه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه بقالي لحد دلوقتي 3 أيام مستني منك اجابه على سؤال وكالعاده هروب
والاجابه حاشااا
بس
طيب يافاديه ليه الغريب بيطقلوا عادي مع ان الزواج الكاثوليكي زواج أبدي وماينفعش فيه الطلاق

فاديه أنا كان سؤال واضح وصريح
لو واحد قال على حكم الطلاق ده عندكم انه حكم متخلف ده يبقى حلال ولا حرام وهل يجوز انه يقول رأيه فيه؟؟؟

عموما انا مش مستني منك اجابه لأنك أثبتي انك لا تفقهي شيء غير السب والموضوع ده انا سايبه عشان الناس تشوف ردودك وعجزك عن الرد


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل قال:


> لا و انتى الصادقة جايبها من كتابك المقدس
> !!
> " وإذا كانَ باَمرأةٍ سَيلانُ دَمِ مِنْ جسَدِها كعادةِ النِّساءِ، فسَبعَةُ أيّامِ تكونُ في طَمْثِها، وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَها يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 20وجميعُ ما تَضطَجعُ أو تجلِسُ علَيهِ في طَمْثِها يكونُ نَجسًا، 21وكُلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ فِراشَها يَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 22مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِمَّا تجلِسُ علَيهِ يغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ، ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 23وإنْ كانَ على فِراشِها أو على ما هيَ جالِسةٌ علَيهِ شيءٌ، فَمَنْ لمَسَهُ يكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 24وإنْ ضاجعَها رَجلٌ فصارَ طَمْثُها علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا سَبعةَ أيّامِ، وكُلُّ فِراشٍ يَستَلقي علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا.
> 25وإذا سالَ دَمُ امرأةٍ أيّامًا كثيرةً في غيرِ وقتِ طَمْثِها أو بَعدَهُ، فلْتَكُنْ في جميعِ أيّامِ سَيَلانِها نَجسةً كما في أيّامِ طَمْثِها. 26فكُلُّ فِراشٍ تَستَلقي علَيهِ وكُلُّ ما تجلِسُ علَيهِ يكونُ نَجسًا. 27وكلُّ مَنْ لمَسَ شيئًا مِنها يكونُ نَجسًا، فيَغسِلُ ثيابَهُ ويَستَحِمُّ بالماءِ ويكونُ نَجسًا إلى المَغيبِ. 28وإذا طَهُرَت مِنْ سَيَلانِها فلتَنتَظِرْ سَبعَةَ أيّامِ، ثُمَ تَطهُرُ. 29وفي اليومِ الثَّامنِ تأخذُ لها يَمامتَينِ أو فَرخي حمامِ وتجيءُ بهما إلى الكاهنِ، إلى بابِ خيمةِ الاجتِماعِ، 30فيُقَرِّبُ الكاهنُ أحدَهُما للرّبِّ ذبيحةَ خطيئةٍ والآخرَ مُحرَقةً، ويُكفِّرُ عَنها الكاهنُ أمامَ الرّبِّ سَيَلانَ نَجاستِها. " ( لاويين : 15 – 19 / 31 )



*انت لو عندك عقل بصحيح كان جبت الكلام من اوله لاخره مش تقطع الحتت الي حضرتك عايزها وداخله مزاجك  زي العاده بتيجبو انصاص الايات والمعاني عشان يبقالكم حاجه تتكلمو فيها 
بس هقول ايه منته  كاشف عن نفسك وكاتب لمن عنده عقل يعني حضرتك معندكش هههههه الله يكون فعونك *:t33:


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه بقالي لحد دلوقتي 3 أيام مستني منك اجابه على سؤال وكالعاده هروب
> والاجابه حاشااا
> بس
> طيب يافاديه ليه الغريب بيطقلوا عادي مع ان الزواج الكاثوليكي زواج أبدي وماينفعش فيه الطلاق
> ...



*لا يا شاطر يا متحدي انا جاوبتك من اول رد على كلامك دا وقلتلك ان ديننا له اساس وقواعد ثابته ومعروفه لكل المسيحيين و مش محتاجه نقاش دي حاجات واضحه ومعروفه للكل 
مش زي عندكم كل حاجه بتمشي  بفتوى من دا ورأي من دا ومحدش فيكم عارف راسو من رجليه
وانا بقالي يومين مستنياك تجيب لي واحد مسيحي بيقول على الطلاق حاجه متخلفه بالضبط زي مقال الوزير وحسين فهمي ان الحجاب  في الاسلام تخلللللللللللللللللللللف 
يلا يا شاطر هات لي واحد مسيحي بيقول حاجه زي دي 
ولو انت مش مستني ردي فانا مستنيه ردك ومستنياك تجيبلي الي قولتلك عليه 
يلا وريني شطارتك يا جاهل :yahoo: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية
برافو اخت فادية انا بيعجبني حوارك كثير وطبعا لاحظنا جميعا ان مشكلة المسلمين هو العهد القديم 
فهم دائما يبحثون عن نصوص من هنا وهنا في التوراة لينتقدوها
اما انا فضحت المسلمة الي اسمها ayah بعد ما اثبث جهلها في تفسير الكلام في التوراة.
وكتبت "لا تعليق" لانني فضحت جهلها ههههههههه

وهنا الاخ المسلم لمن عنده عقل يبدو لديه مشكلة مع التوراة التي هو كتاب اليهود 
لماذا لا يناقش في العهد الجديد ؟ غريب فعلا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

لمن عندة عقل


> والسؤال هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . .؟ لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟



يا لك من انسان جاهل فعلا
نفسي مرة واحدة اشوفك بتناقش بعقل يلي اسمك لمن له عقل ههههههههههههههه :yahoo: 
يبدو انك لم تفهم اصلا ما معنى الفداء والغفران

مجيئ المسيح وصلبه وموته وقيامته هذا لا يعني ان اوجاع المرأة عند الحمل والولادة انتهت 
فهلا انك شخص متخلف زي دين الاسلام مكله تخلف وقصص خرافات :dntknw:


----------



## فادية (18 ديسمبر 2006)

LightBlue70 قال:


> فادية
> برافو اخت فادية انا بيعجبني حوارك كثير وطبعا لاحظنا جميعا ان مشكلة المسلمين هو العهد القديم
> فهم دائما يبحثون عن نصوص من هنا وهنا في التوراة لينتقدوها
> اما انا فضحت المسلمة الي اسمها ayah بعد ما اثبث جهلها في تفسير الكلام في التوراة.
> ...



ميرسي اخي العزيز رأيك الجميل 
المشكله مش بس ان المسلمين بينتقدو  المسيحيه من خلال العهد القديم الي هو شريعه اليهود
المشكله انهم بيقصو الحاجات الي همه عايزينها والي ماشيه  مع مزاجهم وتفكيرهم وبيجيبو انصاص المعاني 
يعني مثلا المسلم الي مسمي نفسو لمن عنده عقل 
قطع الحته الصغيره من سفر كامل وجابها  حطها هنا ولو تلاحظ ان هو قطع  الحته الي بتتبدي بالنمرة 20 طيب يا فاهم كنت تجيب السفر من اوله والا الكلام الي قبل كدا مش ماشي مع مزاجك 
وكمان  الكلام الي بيكمل السفر مجبتوش ليه   هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقي انتو ناس مساكين 
وعلى رأيك لو هو  وغيرو من المسلمين شاطرين ينتقدو المسيحيه بالعهد الجديد 
ربنا يباركك يا عزيزي


----------



## THE GALILEAN (18 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> الأنسه فادية بناءا على طلبك أنا قولت أفتح الموضوع ده ونتناقش فيه كلنا
> هل يجوز يأنسة فاديه أو أي حد من الأعضاء انا يقول رأيه في أمر الهي ويصفه بالتخلف؟
> 
> يعني مثلا في الانجيل يقال أنه لا يجوز الطلاق الا بعلة الزنا
> ...




خصوصا ليه ؟

الانسان العاقل لا يرى كلام الانجيل عن الطلاق انه تخلف لان الانسان العاقل يعرف الحق والحق يحرره.

فما معنى ارتباط رجل وامرأة بزواج مقدس من الرب ؟
هل معناه انه يمكن للرجل ان يبطل قدسية هذا الزواج الذي حصل امام الرب فقط لاسباب تافهة مثل (غيرة, شكوك, وضع اقتصادي) ؟

هذا اهانة لقدسية الزواج واهانة للذي شهد على قدسية هذا الزواج والذي هو رب العالمين رب الانبياء والمرسلين.

اذا الانسان العاقل لا يرى كلام الانجيل عن الطلاق انه تخلف لان الانسان العاقل يعرف الحق والحق يحرره.

ولكن فقط الانسان الجاهل والذي لديه عقلية رجعية يرى كلام الانجيل عن الطلاق انه تخلف.

وبما ان المسلم لديه الحرية ان ينكح اربع نساء واكثر وان يطلق متى شاء 
اذا على الارجح انه سوف يصف كلام الانجيل عن الطلاق انه كلام متخلف.


----------



## lord12 (18 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه تفسري بأيه ان على الرغم من ان الطلاق مذكور في الكتاب المقدس بتاعكم انه لا يجوز الا في علة الزنا
ومع ذلك الغرب بيطلقوا ؟؟؟
تفسريها بأيه دي
ده دليل على انهم مش مقتنعين أصلا بحكم الطلاق وشايفين انه تخلف أصلا (دول هما)
عايزه دليل أكتر من كدا؟؟
لا ومش اشخاص عاديين لا دول آباء وكهنه
بس طبعا مفيش اجابه كالعاده غير حاشااااااا
فاديه انا هستأذن عشان انقل الفضيحه دي في منتديات اخرى


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> فاديه انا هستأذن عشان انقل الفضيحه دي في منتديات اخرى


فضيحه !!!
و كمان :
منتديات أخرى !!!!!
هو منتدى واحد .....آخر حوار فيه حصل سنة 1009 !.....قبل اٍكتشاف النار !
عايش على نقل ( المناظرات الجباره ) من أمثال مناظراتك !
يلا خلي منتداكم يتنشط شويه !
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه تفسري بأيه ان على الرغم من ان الطلاق مذكور في الكتاب المقدس بتاعكم انه لا يجوز الا في علة الزنا
> ومع ذلك الغرب بيطلقوا ؟؟؟
> ألا تعرف تالفرق بين الزواج المدني و الزواج الكنسي ؟
> شكلك لا تعرف أي شيء في أي موضوع .....كالعاده !
> ...


آباء و كهنه ؟
متل مين ؟طبعا لن ترد على آخر سؤال .....كالعاده .
أنا أعطيك الأذن ......اٍنقل يا حبيبي .


----------



## فادية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه تفسري بأيه ان على الرغم من ان الطلاق مذكور في الكتاب المقدس بتاعكم انه لا يجوز الا في علة الزنا
> ومع ذلك الغرب بيطلقوا ؟؟؟
> تفسريها بأيه دي
> ده دليل على انهم مش مقتنعين أصلا بحكم الطلاق وشايفين انه تخلف أصلا (دول هما)
> ...



متنساش تنقل معاها خيبتك التقيله 
انا قلتلك هاتي مسيحي واااااااااااااااااااحد يقول على الطلاق تخلف 
فين الي طلبتو منك يا فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عادي بتتهرب مرة تنايه وثالثه وعاشرة 
انقل كل مواضيعي لو عايز بس متحرفهاش زي محمدك  ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

طيب كويس ياسمردلي انك اعترفت ان في زواج مدني وزواج كنسي
جيت كحلتها عمتها :t33: 
وياترى ليه بقى عملوا  حاجه اسمها زواج مدني؟؟
مش المفروض الزواج ده بيبقى عن طريق الشرع
الا بقى اذا كان الشرع عندكم ناقص وده اعتراف بأن الزواج عن طريق الكنيسه زواج ينقصه الكثير والكثير ...شكرا شكرا :smil12: 

على فكره أنا كنت اسمع ان في زواج مدني وزواج كنسي بس ماكنتش اعرف الفرق
لكن بحثت وعرفت الفرق واشكرك ياسمردلي جيت في وقتك :t33:  :yahoo:


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> متنساش تنقل معاها خيبتك التقيله
> انا قلتلك هاتي مسيحي واااااااااااااااااااحد يقول على الطلاق تخلف
> فين الي طلبتو منك يا فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عادي بتتهرب مرة تنايه وثالثه وعاشرة
> انقل كل مواضيعي لو عايز بس متحرفهاش زي محمدك  ههههههههههههههههههههههه



فاديه أنا بنقل كل حاجه زي ماهي عشان ابين جهلك اكثر واكثر
يافاديه شغلي مخك شويه
اخوكي السمردلي جه في وقته الصراحه
لو كانت الشريعه عندكم كامله 100\100 طيب عملوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني ليه؟؟
اليس هذا دليل على عدم الاقتناع بالشريعه الي ماشيه عليها الكنيسه 
فاكره هاله صدقي؟؟
كانت هاتبوس رجل ابوكم شنوده عشان يصرحلها بالطلاق من زوجها ومش عارفه تتخلص منه
راحت غيرت مذهبها خالص عشان تعرف تطلق
والا كانت لازم تزني بقى 
بس هي قالت اخرج بشرفي أحسن :smil12: 

في دليل اكتر من كدا يافاديه؟؟
وبعدين انا بقولك فرضا يعني طلع واحد من الي مش عاجبهم الزواج الكنسي ده وقال عليه متخلف
انا بقول فرضا
ده يبقى اسمه حلال ولا حرام

طبعا مفيش اجابات غير حاشااااااااااااااااااااااااا
عرفتي يافاديه انك جاهله ؟؟
أنا متأكد ان في شعور داخلي جواكي بكدا بس انتي بتحاولي تهربي من الحقيقه :yahoo: 
وبعدين ياريت مش تجيبي سيرة سيدنا محمد في الموضوع 
ياريت لما تحبي تعالجي ضعفك وخيبتك التقيله  مش تفشي غيلك في الرسول


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

كل فضيحه وانتي بخير يافاديه


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12


> وبعدين انا بقولك فرضا يعني طلع واحد من الي مش عاجبهم الزواج الكنسي ده وقال عليه متخلف
> انا بقول فرضا
> ده يبقى اسمه حلال ولا حرام



متشوف شريعتك الاول ودينك 
واليس من التخلف ان يضع نبي شريعة ولا يطيعها ويقول عنها تخلف ؟

الم يقل القرآن

النساء (آية:3): وان خفتم الا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده او ما ملكت ايمانكم ذلك ادنى الا تعولوا   

الم يتصرف محمد بشكل مخالف للعدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة ؟
وبهذا تصرف محمد ان دل على شيئ يدل على انه اعتبر العدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة  هو تخلف لانه تزوج اكثر من واحدة.

شايف رسولك يا جاهل 
روح شوف دينك بالاول
هذا مش اي واحد الذي يقول على شريعة الاسلام تخلف ولكنه الرسول محمد نفسه


----------



## فادية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه أنا بنقل كل حاجه زي ماهي عشان ابين جهلك اكثر واكثر
> يافاديه شغلي مخك شويه
> اخوكي السمردلي جه في وقته الصراحه
> لو كانت الشريعه عندكم كامله 100\100 طيب عملوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني ليه؟؟
> ...


*حماده باعتك انا مش بجيب سيترو الا لما يبقى في لزوم لانو اصلا ولا حاجه عندي يعني ملوش عندي حتى قيمه قشر بصله فهمت يا بتاع حمادة *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12

رد على مداخلتي يا جبان
ومتهربش بحجة انك بتناقش الاخت فادية :beee:


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> الزواج المدني يا شاطر هو الزواج في المحكمه يعني في الحكومه والزواج دا مبيحملش صفه الدين والي بيتزوج زواج مدني دا مش محسوب زواج مسيحي الزواج المسيحي يا جااااااااااااااهل زواج بيتم في الكنيسه وبمباركة الكهنه وبمراسيم دينيه خاصه مبتتعملش في المحكمه يا جاهل
> وكللللللللللللللل الناس الي بتتزوج زواج مسيحي مفيش فيها طلاق فاهم يا شاطر ومتنساش ان عندكم كمان في زواج عند الشيخ وفي عقد بيتعمل في المحكمه والا ايه يا فاهم
> اما الزواج في الكنيسه فمفيش فيه طلاق يا غبي ويا ريت تشغل مخك الي مديه اجازة مفتوحه دا




ايه يافاديه هدي اعصابك
انا عارف ان اعصابك بدأت تفلت بسبب الموقف المحرج الي انتي حطيتي نفسك فيه 
شكرا ياست فاديه عالمعلومات القيمه دي
السؤال الي بيطرح نفسه هنا بقى
ليه عاملوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني؟؟؟؟؟؟
مش كفايه الزواج الكنسي؟؟
تفسير سيادتك ايه 
هو ده الي انا عايز اعرفه مش عايزك تشرحيلي الفرق
مش ده اعتراف منهم بأن الزواج الكنسي زواج ينقصه الكثير من الحكمه





> لا يا جاهل قوانين الزواج الكنسيه كامله وواضحه ومفيش فيها فصال والكنيسه ملهاش علاقه بالزواج المدني لا من قريب ولا من بعيد وانت لو عندك مخ شويه كان عرفت تفرق بين الاتنين من الاسم بس دا حتى لو طلبت من واحد عمرو 15 سنه يقولك الفرق بين الزواج المدني والزواج المسيحي هيقولك الاول بيكون في المحكمه والتاني في الكنيسه فهمت يا غبي



لا ده انتي حالتك تدهورت خالص وبدأت تشتمي وترمي كلام يمين وشمال
قوليلي بقى ايه الي خلاهم يعملوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني
هاتردي ولا هاتتهربي كالعاده؟؟





> طيب قولي بقا هي تزوجت تاني في الكنيسه جاوب يا متخلف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اشتمي براحتك 
أنا مش بحكي القصه دي ياذكيه الا عشان ابنيلك ان في ناس مش عاجبها قانون الكنيسه
لدرجة انها غير مذهبها عشان تطلق وفعلا اطلقت


ايه تعليقك على ده؟




> انا مش بتكلم زيك بالفرضيات انا لما حبيت اوضح تخلف الاسلام في نظر المسلمين جبت لك ناس مسلمين بيتكلمو قدام ملايين البشر مش قعدت افترض على مزاجي يلا اتشطر انت وهات لي واحد مسيحي بيقول قدام ملايين البشر ان الطلاق تخلف
> وبقالي 3 ايام مستنياك تجيب حاجه زي دي وانت بتتهرب عرفت بقا ان كلامك ملهوش اساس ومش موجود غير في عقلك المتخلف دا



انا بردو الي عقلي متخلف؟؟ :t33: 
طيب وايه الي مدخلك في الموضوع
ده الموضوع اصلا عنوانه هل يجوز اي انسان ان يبدي رأيه في تشريع الهي
وانا جاوبتك وجبتلك امثله كتيره ومنها هاله صدقي وكمان الزواج المدني ده ماهو الا اعتراف بأن الزواج الكنسي ناقص :smil12: 





> ليه هو انت شايفني كل شويه بنط على موضوع تاني عشان اشتت الموضوع
> انا من ساعه ما حضرتك طرحت الموضوع وانا بجاوبك في صميم الموضوع ومحاولتش اخرج لا يمين ولا شمال




أنا الي بشتت بردو ههههههههههههه
ده انا اصلا كاتب العنوان عباره عن سؤال
وانتي داخله تقولي مفيش حاجه اسمها تخلف
وطبعا انا عارف انك مش هاتردي
لأن لو رديتي يبقى اكنك بتعترفي انك مش بتفهمي الكلام الي انتي بتقوليه
لو مش عارفه تردي هاتي حد غيرك يرد
انا سألت سؤال واضح
هل يجوز لواحد ان يبدي رأيه في قانون الطلاق؟؟
ايه رايك الزواج المدني ؟؟وليه اتعمل اصلا
هل يجوز مخالفة قانون الكنيسه؟؟؟
اليس الزواج المدني هذا ماهو لا مخالفه لقانون الكنيسه؟




> مين الي جاب سيرة محمدكم في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
انتي ولا انتي مش بتدركي  الكلام الي بتقوليه؟؟؟




> حماده باعتك انا مش بجيب سيترو الا لما يبقى في لزوم لانو اصلا ولا حاجه عندي يعني ملوش عندي حتى قيمه قشر بصله فهمت يا بتاع حمادة



سبحان الله ايه التناقض ده
في الأول  قولتي مش بجيب سيرته الا لما بيبقى فيه لزوم وبعدها بتشتمي وتغلطي
بصي يافاديه
انا ممكن اسمحلك انك تشتميني
لكن تقلي ادبك على الرسول لن اسمحلك بكدا
واحترمي نفسك واتعلمي تتكلمي بأدب
قولتلك مش عشان تداري خيبتك التقيله تقومي تقلي ادبك على الرسول
دي مش اول فضيحه ليكي يعني يافاديه  :smil12:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12


> وبعدين انا بقولك فرضا يعني طلع واحد من الي مش عاجبهم الزواج الكنسي ده وقال عليه متخلف
> انا بقول فرضا
> ده يبقى اسمه حلال ولا حرام



متشوف شريعتك الاول ودينك 
واليس من التخلف ان يضع نبي شريعة ولا يطيعها ويقول عنها تخلف ؟

الم يقل القرآن

النساء (آية:3): وان خفتم الا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فان خفتم الا تعدلوا فواحده او ما ملكت ايمانكم ذلك ادنى الا تعولوا   

الم يتصرف محمد بشكل مخالف للعدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة ؟
وبهذا تصرف محمد ان دل على شيئ يدل على انه اعتبر العدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة  هو تخلف لانه تزوج اكثر من واحدة.

شايف رسولك يا جاهل 
روح شوف دينك بالاول
هذا مش اي واحد الذي يقول على شريعة الاسلام تخلف ولكنه الرسول محمد نفسه


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لايت انت بتتكلم في موضوع تاني ليه دلوقتي
وبعدين الآية الي انت جايبها انت لو كنت فهمتها ماكنتش سألت سؤال زي ده
الآية بتقول   فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع 
وبعدين بتقول ان خفتم
ان خفتم  الا تعدلوا 
لكن التعدد مسموح بشرط العدل
مش فاهم ايه السؤال الغريب ده
مع ان الاجابه في الآية نفسها
وبعدين يالايت انت بتغير الموضوع ليه دلوقتي
يبقى اقرا العنوان كويس


----------



## THE GALILEAN (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> لايت انت بتتكلم في موضوع تاني ليه دلوقتي
> 
> هو نفس الموضوع وعنوانه (هل يجوز للأنسان أن يبدي رأيه الشخصي في أمر الهي)
> الم يتصرف محمد بشكل مخالف للعدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة ؟
> ...



الموضوع انك تريد ان تشكك في كلام الانجيل من خلال ردود المسيحيين بقولهم تخلف ام لا.

وانا اقول لك اذا كان رسول الله نفسه نقذ شريعته ويقول عنها انها متخلفة وراح ولم يعدل وتزوج اكثر من واحدة

اذا لماذا تتعتب على غيرك ؟
شوفوا دينكم والبلاوي الزرقة اللي فيه
اما واحد جاهل


----------



## لمن عندة عقل (19 ديسمبر 2006)

فادية قال:


> *انت لو عندك عقل بصحيح كان جبت الكلام من اوله لاخره مش تقطع الحتت الي حضرتك عايزها وداخله مزاجك  زي العاده بتيجبو انصاص الايات والمعاني عشان يبقالكم حاجه تتكلمو فيها
> بس هقول ايه منته  كاشف عن نفسك وكاتب لمن عنده عقل يعني حضرتك معندكش هههههه الله يكون فعونك *:t33:




مش عارف اجيب اية تانى بعد كدة ..... انتى عايزانى اكتبلك كل الكتاب المقدس مثلا عشان تكونى مبسوطة و لا اية مش عارف 

" لتصمت نساؤكم فى الكنائس لأنه ليس مأذوناً لهن أن يتكلمن ، بل يخضعن كما يقول الناموس أيضاً. ولكن إن كن يردن أن يتعلمن شيئاً فليسألن رجالهن فى البيت لأنه قبيح بالنساء أن تتكلم فى كنيسة " ( 1 كورنثوس 14 : 34- 35 ) 

 وإذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست أباها بالنار تحرق " ( لاويين 21 : 10 )

 ومن يتزوج مطلقة فإنه يزنى " ( متى : 5 / 33 )

 سفر الخروج " و إذا باع رجل ابنته أمةً لا تخرج كما يخرج العبيد" (الخروج 21/7)
باعها امه !!!! 
" لتتعلم المرأة بسكوت في كل خضوع ، و لكن لست آذن للمرأة أن تعلّم ، و لا تتسلط على الرجل، بل تكون في سكوت، لأن المرأة أغويت ، فحصلت في التعدي " 
(تيموثاوس(1) 2/11-14) ، 
و يقول مؤكداً ما يكنه من ازدراء للمرأة 
"الرجل ليس من المرأة ، بل المرأة من الرجل ، ولأن الرجل لم يخلق من أجل المرأة ، بل المرأة أجل الرجل " (كورنثوس(1) 11/8-9) .( )

و منذ ألبس بولس المرأة خطيئة الأبوين ، والفكر النصراني يضطهد المرأة و يعتبرها باباً للشيطان ، و يرها مسئولة عن انحلال الأخلاق و تردي المجتمعات البشرية ، و من ذلك يقول القديس ترتليان (ق3) : 
" إنها مدخل الشيطان إلى نفس الإنسان ، ناقضة لنواميس الله ، مشوهة لصورة الله (الرجل) "، 
و يقول أيضاً بعد حديثه عن دور حواء في الخطيئة الأولى:
" ألستن تعلمن أن كل واحدة منكن هي حواء ؟!…أنتن المدخل الذي يلجه الشيطان..لقد دمرتن بمثل هذه السهولة الرجل صورةَ الله " .

و يقول القديس سوستام عن المرأة : 
" إنها شر لا بد منه ، و آفة مرغوب فيها ، و خطر على الأسرة و البيت ، و محبوبة فتاكة ، و مصيبة مطلية مموهة "، 
و يقول القديس جيروم (ق5) في نصيحته لامرأة طلبت منه النصح : 
" المرأة إذن هي ألد أعداء الرجل ، فهي المومس التي تغوي الرجل إلى هلاكه الأبدي ، لأنها حواء ، لأنها مثيرة جنسياً ".
و يتساءل القديس أوغسطين (ق 5) لماذا خلق الله النساء ؟. ثم يقول 
" إذا كان ما احتاجه آدم هو العشرة الطبية، فلقد كان من الأفضل كثيراً أن يتم تدبير ذلك برجلين يعيشان كصديقين بدلاً من رجل و امرأة "، 
ثم تبين له أن العلة من خلقها هي فقط إنجاب الأولاد ، و منه استوحى لوثر فقال: 
" إذا تعبت النساء أو حتى ماتت فكل ذلك لا يهم ، دعهن يمتن في عملية الولادة ، فلقد خلقن من أجل ذلك ".

تقول كارن ارمسترنج في كتابها " إنجيل المرأة " : 
" لقد كان تعقب المتشيطنات بدعة مسيحية ، و كان ينظر إليها على أنها واحدة من أخطر أنواع الهرطقات…و من الصعب الآن معرفة عدد النساء اللائي قتلن خلال الجنون الذي استمر مائتي عام ، و إن كان بعض العلماء يؤكد أنه مات في موجات تعقب المتشيطنات بقدر ما مات في جميع الحروب الأوربية حتى عام 1914م…يبدو أن الأعداد كانت كبيرة بدرجة مفزعة " .( )


----------



## قلم حر (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب كويس ياسمردلي انك اعترفت ان في زواج مدني وزواج كنسي
> جيت كحلتها عمتها :t33:
> لم أقرأ مداخلات فيها جها كمداخلاتك !
> وياترى ليه بقى عملوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني؟؟
> ...


مش عيب تسأل حتى تتعلم .....العيب تفوت مواضيع و تتحاور فيها و أنت تجهل كل شيء فيها ( مثل عادتك ) !
أعماك الجهل ..........فلتتعلم ......و لتسأل بأدب .
-------------------------------------------------
على الأغلب :
أنت لم تفهم شيء !!!!!!!!!!!
موفق .


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> هو نفس الموضوع وعنوانه (هل يجوز للأنسان أن يبدي رأيه الشخصي في أمر الهي)
> الم يتصرف محمد بشكل مخالف للعدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة ؟
> وبهذا تصرف محمد ان دل على شيئ يدل على انه اعتبر العدل في الآية والذي هو ان الرجل يتزوج زوجة واحدة هو تخلف لانه تزوج اكثر من واحدة.



لا انت فاهم الموضوع غلط
كل الحكايه ان اختك فاديه في موضوع شوفوا حسين فهمي بيقول ايه عن المحجبه كنت بتكلم معاها
قولتلها ماينفعش واحد مسلم يقول رأيه او ينتقد تشريع الهي لاقتها قعدت تتريق روحت زنقتها انا في السؤال ده
هل يجوز ليكي انك تقولي رأيك او اي انسان مسيحي يقول رأيه في أمر الهي قعدت تتهرب طول اليوم روحت زنقتها مره تانيه وفتحت الموضوع ده النوم حل عليها فجاءه
ولسه لحد دلوقتي عماله تتهرب ومش راضيه تجاوب
لكن الموضوع لكن انت بتتكلم في موضوع تاني خالص وهو تعدد الزجات
وبعدين انا بينتلك الاجابه 
انت مش شايف ان الشرطيه في الآيه؟؟
وقولتلك التعدد مسموح بشرط العدل بين الزوجات
وفي ناس بتتزوج واحده واتنين وتلاته 
لكن احب افكرك تاني الموضوع هو هل يجوز لينا كبشر نتقد أمر الهي او نقول رأينا فيه ولا احنا لازم ننفذ الاوامر دي ونقول سمعا وطاعه؟؟





> اذا محمد ليس عادلا
> هو انا بردو اللي مش فاهم ولا انت يا جاهل


أظن انت عرفت دلوقتي مين الجاهل




> الموضوع انك تريد ان تشكك في كلام الانجيل من خلال ردود المسيحيين بقولهم تخلف ام لا.
> 
> وانا اقول لك اذا كان رسول الله نفسه نقذ شريعته ويقول عنها انها متخلفة وراح ولم يعدل وتزوج اكثر من واحدة
> 
> ...



معلش الصراخ على قدر الألم


----------



## lord12 (19 ديسمبر 2006)

> ألم تسمع بالزواج العرفي في تونس مثلا ؟
> ألم تسمع بزواج المسيار ؟
> غير ( كتب الكتاب البراني ) المنتشر بشكل هائل !
> و غيرهم كتييييييييير !



الزواج العرفي الي انت قصدك عليه  وبيتم في الخفا ده يعتبر زنا 
واي حد بيتزوج عرفي بيعتبر في نظر المسلمين جريمه
مش زيكم كل الدول الغربيه عملت حاجه اسمها الزواج المدني واي حد ممكن يتزوج زواج مدني
والامر عادي جدا والناس هناك متقبلاه بل ومرحبا به




> فلتبدا بالدول الاٍسلاميه !!!!!
> الاٍسلام يفرض بالسيف و القمع الفكري شريعته !
> المسيحيه لك حق الاٍختيار ......و الخالق سيحاسبك على اٍختيارك ....فهو فقط من يدين الناس ..أما أنتم ( جماعة الأمر بالمعرف و النهي عن المنكر .......كمثال ) تدينكم !!!!!!
> شوفت الفرق ؟


 

طيب مش ده موضوعنا وياريت بلاش تشتيت للحوار



> تصرفات الأفراد و القوانين المدنيه .....دليل عن ابتعاد الناس عن الشرع !
> مسلمين أم مسيحيين أم يهود أو غيرهم



تقصد تصرفات بعض الناس مش كل الناس
وبعدين انا سؤالي واضح
ليه اخترعوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني والامر مصرح بيه عادي 
الم يكن كافيا الزواج الكنسي
ياريت الاقي منكم رد




> مش عيب تسأل حتى تتعلم .....العيب تفوت مواضيع و تتحاور فيها و أنت تجهل كل شيء فيها ( مثل عادتك ) !
> أعماك الجهل ..........فلتتعلم ......و لتسأل بأدب .


صح وياريت الكلام ده تقوله لنفسك
وتقوله لأختك فاديه واخوك لايت


----------



## فادية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ايه يافاديه هدي اعصابك
> انا عارف ان اعصابك بدأت تفلت بسبب الموقف المحرج الي انتي حطيتي نفسك فيه
> شكرا ياست فاديه عالمعلومات القيمه دي
> السؤال الي بيطرح نفسه هنا بقى
> ...


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الجواز المدني مجرد روتين يافاديه
اوك
طيب والطلاق؟؟بردو روتين؟؟
هاضربلك مثال
ليه براد بت طلق زوجته قبل كدا؟
الي انا اعرفه ان الزواج الكاثوليكي زواج ابدي مفهوش طلاق
ازاي دول اطلقوا
اطلقوا روتنيا ؟؟


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

وبعدين يافاديه ماتتهربيش للأسلاميات تاني
المعامله بالمثل


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

فاديه عشان اوضحلك اكثر ومش تتهربي كعادتك
افهمي انا غرضي ايه من السؤال
انا لا يهمني الكنيسه تعترف به ولا ماتعترفش به
انا قولتلك ليه اخترعوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني وممكن الواحد يتزوج زواج مدني ويطلق ويتزوج مره اخرى؟؟
وليه الناس بتلجأ للطلاق المدني
حتى هنا في مصر في مسيحيين رفعوا قضايا عشان يطلقوا من ازواجهم
اليس هذا يعتبر اعتراف  منهم بعدم عدالة الزواج الكنسي وانه ينقصه الكثير
كل الكلام ده يافاديه بس عشان تردي على السؤال الاساسي
هل يجوز لحد انه ينتقض امر الهي
يعني معروف عندكم الطلاق لا يجوز الا لعلة الزنا
طيب الي رفعوا قضايا دول او الي بيطلقوا زوجاتهم دول اليس هذا اعتراض على امر الهي ؟؟؟
انا مش هافضل كدا كتير يافاديه
ده سؤال بقالي اسبوع عايزك تردي وانتي عماله تتهربي لحد ماخلتيني مضطر ادخل في مواضيع تانيه عشان اضيق عليكي الخناق وماخلكيش تهربي من السؤال
بجد انتي اثبتي انك جبانه بطريقه فظيعه
انا مش عايزك توضحيلي الفرق ياهانم
انا عايزك تقوليلي ليه الناس دي ليه لجأت الى الطرق المخالفه لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس  عشان تحصل على حقوقها
وبعدين انا لن انزل لمتسواكي المتدني في الحوار اللذي يعتمد على سب الاخر لأن هذا يدل على عجزك وضعفك وجهلك 
اتفضلي ردي بأحترام ولا داعي لأسلوب الجهال
شتمتني ولم ابالي سبيتي الرسول هذا لن اسمح لكي به


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

يلا يافاديه انا مستني ردك علشان فيه مفاجاءه كبرى انا محضرهالك
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> الزواج العرفي الي انت قصدك عليه وبيتم في الخفا ده يعتبر زنا
> واي حد بيتزوج عرفي بيعتبر في نظر المسلمين جريمه
> مش زيكم كل الدول الغربيه عملت حاجه اسمها الزواج المدني واي حد ممكن يتزوج زواج مدني
> والامر عادي جدا والناس هناك متقبلاه بل ومرحبا به
> ...


هل تريد شرح اٍضافي ؟
شكلك من النوع اللي عاوز شرح ( مبسط ) لاٍدنى الحدود .......على أمل أن تفهم !!!!
ربنا يعينك و يقويك ......و ينور طريقك


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

لا خلاص ياسمردلي المنافشة انتهت خلاص وتم حسم الموضوع بس انا مستني رد اختك فاديه عشان تتلقى الضربه القاضيه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## قلم حر (20 ديسمبر 2006)

صدقني :
لا أظنك فهمت شيئا .........وستبقى تهرب من أي رد .
خصوصا عن الزواج المدني في تونس و زواج المسيار في السعوديه .......كأمثله بسيطه .....و لن نذكر أفغانستان و باكستان و تركيا , وغيرهم الكثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر !
موفق .


----------



## lord12 (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السمردلي استنى الرد بعد رد اختك فاديه
على فكره ليس الغرض من طرح الموضوع هو انتقاد الزواج او التشريع عندكم
هاتعرفه بعد رد اختك فاديه


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> الجواز المدني مجرد روتين يافاديه
> اوك
> *بالنسبه لينا طبعا روتين لانو لا يزيد ولا ينقص من قيمه زواجنا المسيحي والاساس عندنا هو الزواج في الكنيسه *
> طيب والطلاق؟؟بردو روتين؟؟
> ...


*انت كل شويه هتقعد تجيبلي اسم واحد طلق مراتو ههههههههههههه مش هنخلص 
هقولهالك للمرة المليووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
الزواج المسيحي مهما كان  مفيهوش طلااااااااااااااااااااااق الا في حاله الزنا والمرض الشديد بس  
والي بيطلق مش بيبقا عندو حق يتزوج مرة تانيه في الكنيسه  
اما لو راح اتزوج مدنيا فدي حاجه تخصو اما بالنسبه لموقف الكنيسه منو فدا بيبقى زنا فهمت والا اعيد للمرة المليار ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> وبعدين يافاديه ماتتهربيش للأسلاميات تاني
> المعامله بالمثل


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اسلاميات ايه يا ابو اسلاميات :t33: :t33:


----------



## فادية (20 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> فاديه عشان اوضحلك اكثر ومش تتهربي كعادتك
> افهمي انا غرضي ايه من السؤال
> انا لا يهمني الكنيسه تعترف به ولا ماتعترفش به
> انا قولتلك ليه اخترعوا حاجه اسمها زواج مدني وممكن الواحد يتزوج زواج مدني ويطلق ويتزوج مره اخرى؟؟
> ...


*شوف بقا بما اني صريحه جدا ومش بحب اجامل حد فلما اشوف واحد غبي وجاهل قدامي بقولهالو فوشو مش بخبي اعمل ايه دي طبيعتي مقدرش اغيرها ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وسواء سمحت او لا فحقيقة محمدك كل البشر عارفينها وانت اولهم لكن هتعمل ايه يعني هتتبرى من دينك هيقتلوك ويشربو من دمك هههههههههههههههههه الله يكون فعونك *


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا يافاديه 
انتي رديتي عالسؤال بدون ماتخدي بالك
السؤال كان هل يجوز لأي انسان ان يعترض او يبدي رأيه الشخصي في تشريع الهي
انتي قولتي الكنيسه لا تعترف بالزواج المدني
شكرا على الاجابه الجميله دي
اذا لا يجوز لأحد ان يعترض او يخالف التشريع الالهي

اومال كنتي ليه بتتريقي لما قولتلك لايجوز لأحد ان يعترض على الامر الالهي
عرفتي بقى مين الجاهل ومين الغبي
اظن الجاهل والغبي الي بيقول كلام ومش عارف هو بيقول ايه
شكرا عالاجابه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> شكرا يافاديه
> انتي رديتي عالسؤال بدون ماتخدي بالك
> السؤال كان هل يجوز لأي انسان ان يعترض او يبدي رأيه الشخصي في تشريع الهي
> انتي قولتي الكنيسه لا تعترف بالزواج المدني
> ...



*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا من اول رد قولتلك الكلام دا توك ما فهمت الحاجه دي وكمان فهمتها غلط هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قولتلك ان قوانين الكنيسه ثابته والقوانين الثابته مش بتحتاج نقاش يا غبي زي قانون دولتك كدا هو في حد بيطلع يناقش قانون الدوله يا متخلف 
اما عندكم وفي حاله الحجاب الي ربتلك الخفيف فمفيش قانون ثابت فيها ودا الي خلا الوزير وحسين فهمي وغيرهم يقعدو يتناقشو فيه وقالو ان هو تخلف يا متخلف هههههههههههه
يلا نشوف هتوصل لحد فين في موضوعك العقيم دا *


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

يافاديه
انا مش بتكلم قوانين ثابته ولا مش ثابته
انا بتكلم هل يجوز لأحد ان يعترض على امر الهي او يبدي رأيه فيه
وقولت هل يجوز لأحد ان يقول مثلا حكم الطلاق هذا حكم متخلف او ينتقده او يخالفه الخ
انتي قعدتي تتهربي وتقولي مفيش حاجه اسمها كدا عندنا
انا كل الي بسأله هل يجوز لأحد ان يعترض عليه 
وكنت مستني منك الاجابه بأه او لا
طبعا مفيش اجابه غير حاشاااااااا

وبعدين تتكلمي بأدب شويه ولا انتي مش بتعرفي تتكلمي بأدب ابدا؟؟
صدقني اسلوبك ده هو اسلوب الضعفاء


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> يافاديه
> انا مش بتكلم قوانين ثابته ولا مش ثابته
> انا بتكلم هل يجوز لأحد ان يعترض على امر الهي او يبدي رأيه فيه
> وقولت هل يجوز لأحد ان يقول مثلا حكم الطلاق هذا حكم متخلف او ينتقده او يخالفه الخ
> ...


*لا دا اسلوب الواحد بيستعملو لما الي قصادو بيكون غبي او بيتغابى وبيطول في الغباء  
اسفه بس دا حال حضرتك في اي موضوع بترد عليه 
يبقى مش انا الي بشتمك حضرتك الي بتجيب لنفسك الشتيمه  *


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

سبحان الله!!!!
في الأول كنت بقولك لا يجوز ان حد يعترض على أمر الهي
كنتي بتقوليلي ليه وقعدتي تتريقي دلوقتي الحجاب ليس بأمر الهي
بس الحمدلله اني خليتك تعترفي بأنه لا يجوز ان حد يعترض على امر الهي

اما بخصوص الحجاب لا معلش فهو أمر الهي وثابت في القرآن والسنة
وجمييييييع علماء المسلمين اجمعوا على فرضية الحجاب
ومفيش عالم واحد قال لا
وعلماء المذاهب الاربعه الامام الحنابله والشافيعه والمالكيه والحنفيه كلهم اجمعوا على فرضية الحجاب ونص القرآن واضح وصريح
دول زي مانتي شايفه كدا ممثلين وصحافيين ومهرطقين
وانا حطتلك الآية بتاعت الحجاب من سورة النور

وعلى فكره يآنسه فاديه
مش انتي بتقولوا عندكم القوانين ثابته ماحدش بيعترض عليها
طيب ماسمعتيش عن ماكسيموس والانقلاب الي عمله على الكنيسه الارثوذكسيه بمصر وعلى البابا شنوده
وطالب بتغيير قوانين الكنيسه وتجديدها بل وتشريع الطلاق لأسباب غير الزنا

لازمته ايه بقى اللسان الطويل
عرفتي مين الجاهل ومين الغبي
انا هضطر اكلمك بنفس اسلوبك لأنك اضطرتيني لكدا
وبصراحه انتي أثبتي انك أجهل من دابه


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> سبحان الله!!!!
> في الأول كنت بقولك لا يجوز ان حد يعترض على أمر الهي
> كنتي بتقوليلي ليه وقعدتي تتريقي دلوقتي الحجاب ليس بأمر الهي
> بس الحمدلله اني خليتك تعترفي بأنه لا يجوز ان حد يعترض على امر الهي
> ...


*
دا من اخلاقك المحمديه *


----------



## lord12 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

> دا لما يبقى امر من الاله الحقيقي مش من الهك



طيب وانا مش بعترف بكتابك يافاديه ولا التشريع الي فيه ولا بألهك الي بتعبديه

ماهتفرضي عليا يعني





> طيب امال بتناقشو المواضيع دي في التلفزيون ليه مش دا بردو دليل على عدم اقتناعكم بيها ؟؟ والا ايه يا شاطر



مين قال ان ده نقاش في موضوع الحجاب
النقاش في الحجاب محسوم من زمان
كل الحكايه ان فاروق حسني وصف الحجاب بالتخلف وطلع في التلفزيون يقول وجهة نظره
وتم الرد عليه من قبل المشايخ واظن فاروق حسني 




> وايه هي الاسباب دي يا شاطر ؟؟؟



الي اتنشر في وسائل الاعلام انه بيطالب بتطبيق حكم الطلاق لأسباب غير الزنا لكن لم يتم نشر الأسباب 




> دا من اخلاقك المحمديه



انتي الي بدأتي بالغلط وعدم الاحترام
وبعدين قولتلك ماتجبيش اسم الرسول ابدا في الحوار يافاشله
ولا انتي ماتعرفيش تتكلمي الا لما تقلي ادبك


----------



## فادية (21 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> طيب وانا مش بعترف بكتابك يافاديه ولا التشريع الي فيه ولا بألهك الي بتعبديه
> 
> ماهتفرضي عليا يعني
> 
> ...


*ايه هو انت بتشمئز لما بقول اخلاقك محمديه؟؟؟ ليه هو انت مكسوف من ان حضرتك مستمد اخلاقك من محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## lord12 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

> انا مش هفرض على حضرتك حاجه يا محترم خليك في دينك ومني نفسك بالجنه مع الحواري وانهار العسل والخمر




اه وماله عندك مانع 
وانا بردو مش هفرض على حضرتك وخليكي في دينك لحد مايجيكي اليقين وتتربطي في سلاسل وتتجرجري على نار جهنم 



انا قولت النقاش محسوم فيه من زمان
كل الحكايه ان فاروق حسني قال رأيه في الحجاب كزي او كلبس مش أكتر
وهو قال انا مش جاي اتناقش في موضوع الحجاب لكن انا بقول رأيي فيه وده كلام
والعالم كلهم ردوا عليه وقاله انه لا يجوز يقول رأيه في تشريع الهي 





> شوف بقا لما تحب تنتقد حاجه هاتها كامله وموثقه متقعدش تفترض من دماغك وتقعد تقولي قالولو
> نفس الموضوع لما فتحت لنا موضوع مبني على افتراضاتك الشخصيه ولحد دلوقتي ملقيناش منك حاجه مؤكده وثابته




بصي انا مش هافتري ولا هألف من عندي
عندك اخواتك المسيحيين هنا في المنتدى اسأليهم عن ماكسيموس وشوفي هايقولولك ايه
لأنه كان عمل بلبله كبيره هنا في مصر وابسط حاجه اكتبي بس ماكسيموس واعملي سرش على جوجل وشوفي النتائج




> ايه هو انت بتشمئز لما بقول اخلاقك محمديه؟؟؟ ليه هو انت مكسوف من ان حضرتك مستمد اخلاقك من محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا مش مكسوف من اخلاقي المحمديه وده شرف ليا
بس اشمعنا ماقولتيش كدا الا لما عاملت بنفس اسلوبك ونزلت لمستواكي في الحوار؟؟
وبلاش تصطادي في الميه العكره انتي بتكلمي ناس بتفهم بردو الغرض الخفي من ورا كلامك


----------



## coptic hero (22 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> عرفتي مين الجاهل ومين الغبي
> انا هضطر اكلمك بنفس اسلوبك لأنك اضطرتيني لكدا
> وبصراحه انتي أثبتي انك أجهل من دابه



هو ده الآدب اللى بتطالبونا نعاملكم به من فضلك تنسى موضوع تكريم المرأه بتاعكم مع فاديه او اى عضوة محترمه هنا ولا تصفها بأنها اجهل من دابه لآنها تكلمكم بالادله وانتم  تتعاملون باللف والدوران


----------



## فادية (23 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> اه وماله عندك مانع
> وانا بردو مش هفرض على حضرتك وخليكي في دينك لحد مايجيكي اليقين وتتربطي في سلاسل وتتجرجري على نار جهنم
> 
> *اذا كنت مش هروح جنتكم لاني مسيحيه فانا يشرفني اروح جهنم ولا ادخل بيت الدعارة بتاعكم على الاقل مشوفش الانهار من الخمر والعسل ولا حوريات جنتكم ولا الولدان المخلدون بتاعتكم اشبع بيها انت والي زيك *
> ...


*باين على حضرتك انك منجم وكمان  بتقرا الغيب 
اصلك قاعد تحلل الامور على مزاجك يا شاطر 
انا مفيش اغراض خفيه ورا كلامي انا لو عايزة ااقول حاجه بقولها بصراحه ومش بخاف لا منك ولا من اي واحد زيك ومش انا الي اتكلم بالغاز وافتراضات يا شاطر 
انا لما اتكلم بتكلم باثباتات وادله واضحه وصريحه وتتفهم على طول من الي بيعرف يفهم اما الي مبيعرفش يفهم فدي مش مشكلتي انا دي مشكلتو هو *


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> اذا كنت مش هروح جنتكم لاني مسيحيه فانا يشرفني اروح جهنم ولا ادخل بيت الدعارة بتاعكم على الاقل مشوفش الانهار من الخمر والعسل ولا حوريات جنتكم ولا الولدان المخلدون بتاعتكم اشبع بيها انت والي زيك



طيب بأذن الله مش هاتشوفي الجنه لأنها اعدت للمؤمنين الطاهرين عباد الله

وخلي نار جهنم تنفعك 
بس هاتفتكري الكلام ده لما تترمي في نار جهنم وتتربطي وتتكتفي بسلاسل وتشربي من الحميم وتأكل من شجرة الزقوم ساعتها هاتقولي ياريت امي ماكنت ولدتني 



> الكل عارف ان النقاش محسوم من زمان من اول ما الموضوع اتفتح لانك فاتح موضوع من غير لا ادله ولا براهين جاي تتناقش معانا في حاجه موجوده في دماغ حضرتك ودا اكبر دليل على ان موضوعك ملوش اساس يا شاطر




أدله وبراهين ايه انا فاتح موضوع عباره عن سؤال واعدت مستني سيادتك تجاوبي وانتي عماله تتهربي لحد ماوقعتي في الكلام وجاوبتي بدون ماتخدي بالك وهو ده المطلوب وخلاص  :smil12: 




> بردو البرنامج اتعرض في التلفزيون يعني موضوع للنقاش ومتحاولش تبرر ولا تحور الواقع يا شاطر



مين الي بيناقش؟؟
ولا انتي بتقولي اي كلام كدا وخلاص 
العلماء كلهم اجمعوا على وجوب الحجاب
لما فاروق حسني يقول كلام مخالف
هل فاروق حسني ده عالم في الدين






> لما حضرتك تتكلم في حاجه المفروض ومن اصول الحوار ان حضرتك تجيب ادله واضحه وصريحه على كلام حضرتك اما تيجي تتكلم في حاجه وتقولي روحي دوري على المصدر فدا اكبر دليل على ضعف موضوعك وهشاشه افكارك



اشمعنا يعني بتروحي تدوري على اي حاجه عبيطه او اي كلام عبيط يقوله واحد مالوش علاقة بالدين وتجبيه هنا
دي حاجه غريبه
عموما انا مش عايز رغي كتير في الموضوع ده 
امسكي الرابط اهو

http://www.saveegyptfront.org/news/?c=170&a=3714 




> باين على حضرتك انك منجم وكمان بتقرا الغيب
> اصلك قاعد تحلل الامور على مزاجك يا شاطر
> انا مفيش اغراض خفيه ورا كلامي انا لو عايزة ااقول حاجه بقولها بصراحه ومش بخاف لا منك ولا من اي واحد زيك ومش انا الي اتكلم بالغاز وافتراضات يا شاطر
> انا لما اتكلم بتكلم باثباتات وادله واضحه وصريحه وتتفهم على طول من الي بيعرف يفهم اما الي مبيعرفش يفهم فدي مش مشكلتي انا دي مشكلتو هو




الكلام ده تقوليه لواحد مش عارف اسلوبك في الكلام
انتي اسلوبك معروف وكمان ديما تسبي في الرسول ومعروف انك سبابه وشتامه
يعني مش عايز شطاره


----------

